# Where can I find the fuse box diagram?



## mrfaint (May 24, 2013)

*Fuse box of Atlas*

Would anyone please let me know where the fuse box is located in Atlas? And if you could provide a fuse diagram that would be much appreciated!

I am trying to install a dash cam powered directly from a "add a fuse" connector from the fuse box.

Thank you!


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

mrfaint said:


> Would anyone please let me know where the fuse box is located in Atlas? And if you could provide a fuse diagram that would be much appreciated!
> 
> I am trying to install a dash cam powered directly from a "add a fuse" connector from the fuse box.
> 
> Thank you!


There is one behind the small drivers side compartment that is over near the headlight switch. If I remember the manual correctly, you have to actually pull the compartment/drawer off to get to the fuses behind it. The other fuse box is located in the engine compartment near the battery.


----------



## mrfaint (May 24, 2013)

Thanks. Do you have a map of the functions of each slot?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

mrfaint said:


> Thanks. Do you have a map of the functions of each slot?


No.. there wasn't one in the manual that I saw.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Dash Cam / Rear View Mirror Cam*

This would be a cleaner install 

I have a rear view mirror cam that mounts over the existing mirror. It has a camera facing forward. I just routed the power wire behind the headliner, across the driver pillar, down the window sill behind the rubber lining, then across the lower dash/kick panel towards the center console 12V plug.
I was thinking of splicing into the power at the vanity lights ... but I didn't have info on which power lead is switched by the ignition key. I went with what I knew and used the cig lighter power outlet since that gets switched off when the ignition is off.. and the camera stays on a few seconds after power is off at the plug.


----------



## mrfaint (May 24, 2013)

Which outlet number/ position did you figure out? I was planning to do exactly the same for a rear-view mirror-mounted dash cam on my Atlas.


----------



## jfdd (Sep 4, 2017)

Need to install dash cam. However, found no fuse box diagram.
Anybody can help?

Thanks


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

*In Desperate Need of Fuse Map*

Does anyone have the mapping for the two Fuse Boxes? :banghead:

Why the heck isn't this printed under the cover!?

RJ


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

RBurns237 said:


> Does anyone have the mapping for the two Fuse Boxes? :banghead:
> 
> Why the heck isn't this printed under the cover!?
> 
> RJ


Nope, and the manual says it wasn’t ready at the time of printing so it’s not there either!!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

RBurns237 said:


> Does anyone have the mapping for the two Fuse Boxes? :banghead:
> 
> Why the heck isn't this printed under the cover!?
> 
> RJ


I will 5

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

If you can't figure it out yourself, maybe you should leave it alone.


----------



## superbeatle (Nov 13, 2017)

*#40 is the 12 volt power outlet*

large yellow 25 amp fuse #40 is for the 12 volt acc.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

RBurns237 said:


> Does anyone have the mapping for the two Fuse Boxes? :banghead:
> 
> Why the heck isn't this printed under the cover!?
> 
> RJ


VW thinks owners are not privy to this basic information. VW does not provide this information, to encourage owners going to the dealerships more often. Forget about a Bentley manual also, again, VW wants their customers not to DIY.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

RBurns237 said:


> Does anyone have the mapping for the two Fuse Boxes? :banghead:
> 
> Why the heck isn't this printed under the cover!?
> 
> RJ


If you'll tell us what fuse you're looking for, I can try to look it up for you. I have the wiring diagrams and other repair manuals downloaded.

If you want to grab it for yourself, go to http://erwin.vw.com and create a login, buy a $35 one-day pass, and download all the wiring diagram and repair manual content you can lay hands on. It's all in PDF form and you can save it after the day pass expires. The fuse locations and assignments will be in the wiring diagrams document.


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Got the Fuse Map...*

OK, I got a Fuse Map... PDF. If anyone needs it... PM me?


----------



## NicoH (Jan 18, 2018)

*fuse box diagram*

Were you able to find the fuse box diagrams?
Need a copy. Wifey spilled water on Passenger seat, airbag light came on. Sounds like it might be a fuse. Question is, which one? Owners manual disclaimer says they were not ready to print in manual. Neither fuse section left of Steering wheel, nor the Fuse compartment in engine area has fuse diagram printed. 
This fuse replacement should be a simple fix.
Noticed somewhere on this forum, someone has been able to locate the fuse diagram and willing to share.
Would you let us know if you were able to locate a fuse diagram for the 2018 ATLAS SEL?
Thank you


----------



## NicoH (Jan 18, 2018)

*fuse box diagram Atlas SEL*

Would you let me know where the fuse box diagram can be found? Not in manual, not stickered on engine compartment fuse box nor the interior fuse box area left of steering wheel.
Passenger seat airbag fuse blown. Which fuse to changeout?
Anyone have recommendations besides taking to the dealer? Already have appt. But, rather not waste the time if can find the fuse.
thank you


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Love how the manual says: fuse map not ready at time of printing...... good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I guess you could start pulling the low amp ones one by one until you find the one and let us know what slot it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

NicoH said:


> ....Passenger seat airbag fuse blown. Which fuse to changeout?.....


I would suggest you replace the fuse that is blown. Just look.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Fuse Map - 2018 Atlas 3.6, 4 Motion, SEL Premium*

Here is what I was able to piece together for a “Fuse Map” in my 2018 Atlas for: 1) the Engine compartment fuse Panel “B” and 2) the passenger compartment panel “C” behind the small storage door to the left of the steering wheel.
-I do not guarantee any of this so use at your own risk but I think it is good and a lot better than what I had
-Note these Fuse Panels are from my 3.6, 4Motion, SEL Premium, so different trims may be different
-Check the footnotes for some engine differences
-It really bothers me that VW does not include this in the OM like most other manufactures. If my wipers or lights fail I need to be able to check the fuse before I go begging the dealer for help at their convenience.
-I’m unsure if my postings are in the correct page order, but all pages are numbered so you can figure it out. Sorry it is a jpeg but Imgur does not support PDF or Word.

Hopefully this helps us to understand our Atlas machines a little better, enjoy!

Pic Posting Info:
2018 Atlas Fuse Panel “C” 
2018 Atlas Fuse Panel “C” Component List

Atlas Fuse Panel “B” 
2018 Atlas Fuse Panel “B” Component List

https://imgur.com/XxRMrnT
https://imgur.com/nSBDMOM
https://imgur.com/1jW4xoj
https://imgur.com/pGIatBy

https://imgur.com/Uvo1zae
https://imgur.com/RGxycQA
https://imgur.com/IjeFGoK


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

Chris4789 said:


> Here is what I was able to piece together for a “Fuse Map” in my 2018 Atlas for: 1) the Engine compartment fuse Panel “B” and 2) the passenger compartment panel “C” behind the small storage door to the left of the steering wheel.
> -I do not guarantee any of this so use at your own risk but I think it is good and a lot better than what I had
> -Note these Fuse Panels are from my 3.6, 4Motion, SEL Premium, so different trims may be different
> -Check the footnotes for some engine differences
> ...


Thanks very much. I opened all of these images and copied and pasted onto a Word document. I was then able to crop and shrink them down so that I fit the "B" panel layout and description on 1 page and the "C" panel on another. I'll keep a copy in my glovebox with the manual in case I need it. Certainly better than nothing.


----------



## Atlasowner2018 (Jul 28, 2017)

*fuse box mapping*

My 12 volts sockets did not work. There were no fuse box diagrams as the vehicle fuse box map depends on components in the vehicle. Dealer told me what fuse controlled the 12 volt plugs. take a picture if you start pulling fuses, all the slots look the same if you drop it in the dash!!


----------



## Victorprusso (Mar 3, 2018)

*Fuse diagram*

Hello all, the fuse for the tow package lights seems to be blown, as I’m not getting any lights to my trailer. Can you please send me a copy of the wiring/fuse diagram so I can trace it? Can’t seem to find it. 

Troubleshot and tested and even with a tester do not seem to have any output on the trailer socket outputs


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Check out #19 above for the Fuse Map*

Hello Victor, are you able to access the images in post #19 which should answer your question?


----------



## LilWiz83 (May 29, 2018)

*12V Fuse Replaced, now Check Engine Light is on!*



Atlasowner2018 said:


> My 12 volts sockets did not work. There were no fuse box diagrams as the vehicle fuse box map depends on components in the vehicle. Dealer told me what fuse controlled the 12 volt plugs. take a picture if you start pulling fuses, all the slots look the same if you drop it in the dash!!


You didn't happen to have the Check Engine Light come after replacing your 12V fuse did you? I've had my Atlas for 1 month now and have been using a portable DVD player for the kids and a phone charger at times (so using 2 of the 3 outlets only) and all was well for the entire month until all of a sudden none of the outlets would work. Found it was the 20 Amp fuse, replaced it and now getting a Check Engine Light on. Autozones error code diagnose tool gives error code U0284 and said the dealer would have to tell the meaning of the code. Still drives fine and nothing out of the ordinary. Have an appointment with dealer too, just frustrated with replacing a fuse and having Engine Light comes on now. Plus, not sure how the fuse blew to begin with. Had no issues with these same devices being used in a 2014 Dodge Durango.

Anyone else experience this? Thanks! 

Side note - while trying to find the blown fuse I was checking the fuses in the engine compartment first by unplugging them and putting them back in their spot (with vehicle turned off of course). I then checked a few of them under the dash inside until I found the correct one. I'm 99% sure I put all fuses back where they go, but could a misplaced fuse cause the Check Engine Light to come on as well? I'm going to check the diagram pics that the other poster on here placed (thanks a bunch, been looking everywhere!). 

I also disconnected the battery (by manuals instructions) and reconnected to see if that would reset anything. IF you ever do that, don't be alrmed by all the errors thrown at you the first time you turn it back on. Just drive a little and they'll all reset. Whew; seems to be normal when replacing the battery.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LilWiz83 said:


> .....Side note - while trying to find the blown fuse I was checking the fuses in the engine compartment first by unplugging them and putting them back in their spot (with vehicle turned off of course). I then checked a few of them under the dash inside until I found the correct one. I'm 99% sure I put all fuses back where they go, but could a misplaced fuse cause the Check Engine Light to come on as well? I'm going to check the diagram pics that the other poster on here placed (thanks a bunch, been looking everywhere!).....


So, you caused the error and now you are confused? :screwy:


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

https://imgur.com/XxRMrnT


Guys, 

which FUSE size are we using in the picture?

FUSE 4 - 10?

FUSE 15 - 21?

FUSE 32 -37?

Thanks!

Is that a MINI fuse?


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

rocknfreak said:


> https://imgur.com/XxRMrnT
> 
> 
> Guys,
> ...


Answers above


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

So I'm trying to hardwire my dashcam as well and bed to find a 12v hot fuse I looked at the uploaded sheets and can't really determine what fuse is hot


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

foofighter28 said:


> So I'm trying to hardwire my dashcam as well and bed to find a 12v hot fuse I looked at the uploaded sheets and can't really determine what fuse is hot


All of the fuses in the diagrams are 12v. Are you looking for one that has constant power instead of switched power? I wouldn't think that you want your dash cam on 24/7.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

SPAAtlas said:


> All of the fuses in the diagrams are 12v. Are you looking for one that has constant power instead of switched power? I wouldn't think that you want your dash cam on 24/7.


Yup sorry worded it wrong. Need constant power


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Do you have test light? You could use it with the power off to check the empty slots.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

SPAAtlas said:


> Do you have test light? You could use it with the power off to check the empty slots.


You know if all the tools that I have that's what I don't have


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

So i got around to trying to figure out what fuse is constant 12v and I had another Atlas owner on IG send me a picture of where his installed tapped for the 12v constant.

When I looked at mine, it was already occupied by a square 30A fuse. So I took a guess and pulled the blue 15A fuse and used the add-a-line fuse and it worked! Also, I'll mention it again, the bolt that you readily see that holds the fuse panel IS NOT A GROUND. Use the 13mm nut that on the side of the dash (when you remove that trim piece) and ground it there.

here's the link to the picture of the fuse I used in case anyone wants to attempt.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

foofighter28 said:


> ......Also, I'll mention it again, the bolt that you readily see that holds the fuse panel IS NOT A GROUND. Use the 13mm nut that on the side of the dash (when you remove that trim piece) and ground it there......


Why wouldn't you just plug onto the ground connection block VW provides? :screwy:


----------



## acinternational (Sep 16, 2019)

Hello everyone! I’m trying to locate the fuse for the DRL (daylight running lights) on my new 2019 Atlas. I’ve been looking everywhere and I can’t find any diagram. I appreciate any help! Thank you!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

acinternational said:


> Hello everyone! I’m trying to locate the fuse for the DRL (daylight running lights) on my new 2019 Atlas. I’ve been looking everywhere and I can’t find any diagram. I appreciate any help! Thank you!


it would be the one that when pulled, the DRL don't work. I would expect they are not fused directly as they are under the control of a module.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

foofighter28 said:


> So i got around to trying to figure out what fuse is constant 12v and I had another Atlas owner on IG send me a picture of where his installed tapped for the 12v constant.
> 
> When I looked at mine, it was already occupied by a square 30A fuse. So I took a guess and pulled the blue 15A fuse and used the add-a-line fuse and it worked! Also, I'll mention it again, the bolt that you readily see that holds the fuse panel IS NOT A GROUND. Use the 13mm nut that on the side of the dash (when you remove that trim piece) and ground it there.
> 
> here's the link to the picture of the fuse I used in case anyone wants to attempt.


which trim do you have? Trying to wire dash cam as well


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> which trim do you have? Trying to wire dash cam as well


SEL Premium


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

foofighter28 said:


> SEL Premium


thanks. at least it will be an apples to apples comparison!


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes Fuse # 4-10; 15-21, 32-37 are “Mini”

The OM Says the Atlas uses:
Regular Blade Fuse (ATO)
Mini Blade Fuse (Mini)
Cartridge Fuse (JCASE)


----------



## JGP7229 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a 2018 atlas, the radio sound will not turn off also can't manually turn the radio off. Tried factory reset and other options with no luck. Does anyone know what fuse I would take out to stop it? Want to do this until I can get to the dealership...

Thanks!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

JGP7229 said:


> I have a 2018 atlas, the radio sound will not turn off also can't manually turn the radio off. Tried factory reset and other options with no luck. Does anyone know what fuse I would take out to stop it? Want to do this until I can get to the dealership...
> 
> Thanks!


Try restarting the car, then shut down, open the driver's door and the radio should shut off.


----------



## JGP7229 (Dec 15, 2019)

Tried that a few times and nothing. Decided to take a 10 minute drive about 5 minutes in and all the sudden everything worked... Crazy

That's for the quick reply!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JGP7229 said:


> .....Decided to take a 10 minute drive about 5 minutes in and all the sudden everything worked... Crazy....


So, you have never had a lockup in any of your PCs or LTs?


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok so I always used the 12v cigarette plug socket fuse to tap for switched power, when hardwiring. I only want the dashcam on when the car is on. Based on what I see I need fuse location #40, standard 20 fuse. Correct?
Also the start stop should not effect when this fuse is powered correct?
Thank you


----------



## Tarasz (Dec 5, 2019)

*If it would help...*

I did dash cam connection to the fuse box (european version - that's why I doubt it can help but) I believe # 37 is on only when the ignition is on


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Based on the diagram provided earlier 37 is one of the headlights... Don't they come on as soon as you unlock the car if it's dark out?


----------



## EmilyC (11 mo ago)

RBurns237 said:


> *Got the Fuse Map...*
> 
> OK, I got a Fuse Map... PDF. If anyone needs it... PM me?


Can you share it with me please? I can't figure out the fuse that I just dropped and what it goes to.


----------



## dtompkin (11 mo ago)

Hi i need this as well.


----------



## dtompkin (11 mo ago)

EmilyC said:


> Can you share it with me please? I can't figure out the fuse that I just dropped and what it goes to.


Hi I need the pdf of the fuse map as well.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

EmilyC said:


> Can you share it with me please? I can't figure out the fuse that I just dropped and what it goes to.





dtompkin said:


> Hi I need the pdf of the fuse map as well.


There are 3 fuse blocks. Which ones do you need?

I have them for my ‘21.5. Different years might have different fuses for different features so I’m not sure if they would be 100% helpful. 

Your best bet would be to get a 24 hour subscription to erWin and download the wiring diagrams there but I can provide the ones you need. Let me know which one.


----------



## dtompkin (11 mo ago)

Hi I'm trying to identify any fuses or relays associated with the 7-way trailer harness. For some reason I'm getting no signals from any of the seven leads. I'm trying to determine if this is a receptacle, wiring, connection, or fuse/relay issue. I've spent hours trying to troubleshoot this. Any help identifying these specific fuse/relays would be much appreciated. I've looked at the fuse panel on the left of the steering wheel, as well as the panel under the hood. Car: 2018 VW Atlas, SEL Premium, 4 Motion. Factory towing hitch and harness. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

dtompkin said:


> Hi I'm trying to identify any fuses or relays associated with the 7-way trailer harness. For some reason I'm getting no signals from any of the seven leads. I'm trying to determine if this is a receptacle, wiring, connection, or fuse/relay issue. I've spent hours trying to troubleshoot this. Any help identifying these specific fuse/relays would be much appreciated. I've looked at the fuse panel on the left of the steering wheel, as well as the panel under the hood. Car: 2018 VW Atlas, SEL Premium, 4 Motion. Factory towing hitch and harness. Thank you all for your help.


Here are the various fuses that are have to do with trailer wiring according to erWin for my '21.5. You may also want to check if the tow module it connected.

Fuse panel A








SA5 Fuse 5 (on fuse panel A) -SA5- 125 A Fuses Supply:
-Fuse 4 (On Fuse Panel C) -SC4- - Fuse 12 (On Fuse Panel C) -SC12-
-Fuse 14 (on fuse panel C) -SC14-
-Fuse 22 (on fuse panel C) -SC22-
-Fuse 38 (On Fuse Panel C) -SC38- - Fuse 40 (On Fuse Panel C) -SC40- 1)
-Fuse 42 (on fuse panel C) -SC42-
-Fuse 46 (on fuse panel C) -SC46-
-Fuse 51 (on fuse panel C) -SC51-
-Fuse 53 (on fuse panel C) -SC53-
Sockets relay -J807-
-Power supply relay terminal 15 -J329-
-Front passenger power seat adjustment circuit breaker 1 -S46-
*-Trailer circuit breaker -S87-*

Single Fuse Assignment, from January 2020








*-G Trailer circuit breaker -S87- *25 A Electric trailer brake position sensor -G508-

Fuse Panel C








*SC22 Fuse 22* (on fuse panel C) -SC22- 15 A Towing recognition control module -J345-
*SC28 Fuse 28* (on fuse panel C) -SC28- 25 A Towing recognition control module -J345-
*SC38 Fuse 38* (on fuse panel C) -SC38- 25 A Towing recognition control module -J345-
*SC44 Fuse 44 *(on fuse panel C) -SC44- 15 A Towing recognition control module -J345-

4 - Towing recognition control module -J345-


----------



## dtompkin (11 mo ago)

bboshart said:


> Here are the various fuses that are have to do with trailer wiring according to erWin for my '21.5. You may also want to check if the tow module it connected.
> 
> Fuse panel A
> View attachment 157818
> ...


Awesome, wow thank you so much for this. I will go through each of these locations.


----------



## norbertgersh (10 mo ago)

Pnvwfun said:


> Thanks very much. I opened all of these images and copied and pasted onto a Word document. I was then able to crop and shrink them down so that I fit the "B" panel layout and description on 1 page and the "C" panel on another. I'll keep a copy in my glovebox with the manual in case I need it. Certainly better than nothing.


thank you.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

FYI, on 2018 models (and probably later) there is a hidden fuse (under the dash and NOT in a fuse box) for the brake controller
Post #26 has the details and pics to find it.
(1) No power to the brake controller, help! | Volkswagen Atlas Forum (vwatlasforum.com)
Good Luck.


----------



## tthinhpham (5 mo ago)

RBurns237 said:


> *Got the Fuse Map...*
> 
> OK, I got a Fuse Map... PDF. If anyone needs it... PM me?


Hi, appreciate if you could share. 

[email protected]

thanks so much in advance.


----------



## SimplyJassy (5 mo ago)

RBurns237 said:


> *Got the Fuse Map...*
> 
> OK, I got a Fuse Map... PDF. If anyone needs it... PM me?


Do you still have this I definitely need it .


----------

